# Any ladies had IVF...?



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Girls,
DH and I have been struggling trying to start our family for about 2 and a half years now. The Fertility Specialist has recommended we start with IVF, as time's a ticking and we were hoping to have more than one baby.
Have any of you gone through the process?
What was your experience like?
We have just sent our registration forms through, then we will begin. Bit scared! And excited of course!


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have. I had twin boys that just turned 12 last Thursday. It was a long time ago. The only bad part that really wasn't that bad was right before the egg extraction. I think I had like 42. Yikes! They implanted 2 embryos and I delivered 2 boys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have and it wasn't successful. My stbxh had cashed in his retirement funds to pay for the treatment and despite the fact that he was the one who really wanted a baby, he kept bringing the money up. 

I think my age and weight were factors. My blood type may have been an issue as well. I'm O negative. If the mother has negative blood and the baby has positive, the mother's body may reject the baby. Afterward the doctors discovered that I had a problem with progesterone production which is the hormone needed to maintain a pregnancy once fertilization occurs.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Firebelly I am so sorry it didn't work for you. That kind of potential for things to go wrong is definitely at the back of my mind.
Smarti- 42 eggs retrieved! that's got to be a record! haha. did you freeze any? My biggest concern is that we will do this 1st round and the will only retrieve a couple and the cells wont split. I have heard that the bit during them implanting the cells back in can be uncomfortable because you have to have a full bladder as there is an ultrasound tech showing the IVF specialist what he/she is doing. I'm terrified I'd pee on the table! silly I know!


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife and I discussed this topic ad nausem, but ultimately, it just costs too damn much, without a guaranteed result. I refuse to go into debt and throw down the money they ask for a shot in the dark.

My wife and I have been trying for 3 years and she's had two miscarriages and continued negative health issues. First, there were the fibriods and cysts, so she had an operation to remove them. We got pregnant, but her hormone levels weren't high enough and not increasing fast enough, so we lost the baby. This happened twice in consecutive years, and the second time, she had to undergo a DNC procedure and a chemo shot so the cells wouldn't continue to reproduce.

Then, there was thyroiditis, which caused a hormonal imbalance, so we were advised to not try to have kids for 6 months. Now, she's suffering from migraines, and the doctors can't figure out what's causing them, so they have her taking high blood pressure pills and some other crap that's making her even more nauseous. It's like we can't catch a break. I'm 41 going on 42, and she's 39, so our window is just about closed.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

We started to try it after trying for 5 years. We were going to have to pay a boat load of money and in the end H decided he didn’t want to do it when we read all the info. Please let us know if you are successful!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> I have heard that the bit during them implanting the cells back in can be uncomfortable because you have to have a full bladder as there is an ultrasound tech showing the IVF specialist what he/she is doing. I'm terrified I'd pee on the table! silly I know!


You would have to do that for the anatomy scan, too, so it would be something to get used to. The full bladder helps the u/s be more clear. And it's unlikely you'll pee yourself. Everyone worries about it, but I've yet to see it happen(used to work at the hospital). 

I haven't personally done IVF, but have a friend who did. She had her daughter the same month as my son. Obviously the process isn't "fun", but the end result is what you are going for. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> My wife and I discussed this topic ad nausem, but ultimately, it just costs too damn much, without a guaranteed result. I refuse to go into debt and throw down the money they ask for a shot in the dark.
> 
> My wife and I have been trying for 3 years and she's had two miscarriages and continued negative health issues. First, there were the fibriods and cysts, so she had an operation to remove them. We got pregnant, but her hormone levels weren't high enough and not increasing fast enough, so we lost the baby. This happened twice in consecutive years, and the second time, she had to undergo a DNC procedure and a chemo shot so the cells wouldn't continue to reproduce.
> 
> Then, there was thyroiditis, which caused a hormonal imbalance, so we were advised to not try to have kids for 6 months. Now, she's suffering from migraines, and the doctors can't figure out what's causing them, so they have her taking high blood pressure pills and some other crap that's making her even more nauseous. It's like we can't catch a break. I'm 41 going on 42, and she's 39, so our window is just about closed.


I'm so sorry you and your wife are going through this. I hope her health improves enough that you can have your chance before it's too late. I don't know if there is an age limit on this type of thing? I know a few celebs here in Australia have recently become mothers at 49 years of age. Best of luck to you and your wife


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I will let you know how we go, thank you 
Anonymous thank you for the reassurance! I know it's silly to think of things like that! Haha. 
It is an expensive route to take but unfortunately we were left with no other options. It will cost about $11,000 but we will get about half back through the government Medicare safety net allowance. 
If it makes our dreams come true, for us it will be totally worth it!


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Did it three times, and it was a difficult journey. We have a beautiful daughter now, so it was definitely worth it.


----------



## smarti36 (Aug 9, 2011)

I did freeze 3 embryos. I ultimately was divorced so obviously did not implant anymore. Every year when I write the check for their storage fee it makes me a little sad. I am since remarried and had another little boy conventionally. My twins are so intrigued by it all. They know they were made with tons of love in A Petri dish. Being 12 yr old boys I think they are relieved they were not made like the videos in school about how babies are made. LOL! As far as the cost of IVF the company my ex husband worked for paid pretty much 100% of the cost. So very thankful for that. I don't know what I would do without my boys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

The ball is rolling now, we have our preliminary testing on Feb 20th then the next consultation will be for me to pick up the meds/discuss results etc! Exciting!


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

We have a beautiful 3 year old boy, thanks to IVF! 

Odd but true- my favorite Valentine Day's memory is sneaking into the bathroom of the restaurant we went to so I could give myself one of those HUGE progesterone shots. It was only a day or two after the horrible 10-day wait and I had a positive result, and was taking the shots to help the pregnancy "hold". I was so incredibly happy and hopeful! It's all beyond worth it.

Our doctor had a few financial options. They are all expensive, but can help make it easier to pull off. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Kylie,

So sorry you're going through this. Infertility sucks to put it mildly. Have you tried injectables and IUI first? That is what worked for me. I do agree that if time is of utmost importance, IVF is more successful than IUI.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> My wife and I discussed this topic ad nausem, but ultimately, it just costs too damn much, without a guaranteed result. I refuse to go into debt and throw down the money they ask for a shot in the dark.
> 
> My wife and I have been trying for 3 years and she's had two miscarriages and continued negative health issues. First, there were the fibriods and cysts, so she had an operation to remove them. We got pregnant, but her hormone levels weren't high enough and not increasing fast enough, so we lost the baby. This happened twice in consecutive years, and the second time, she had to undergo a DNC procedure and a chemo shot so the cells wouldn't continue to reproduce.
> 
> Then, there was thyroiditis, which caused a hormonal imbalance, so we were advised to not try to have kids for 6 months. Now, she's suffering from migraines, and the doctors can't figure out what's causing them, so they have her taking high blood pressure pills and some other crap that's making her even more nauseous. It's like we can't catch a break. I'm 41 going on 42, and she's 39, so our window is just about closed.


coupedegrace, this makes me sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> Hi Kylie,
> 
> So sorry you're going through this. Infertility sucks to put it mildly. Have you tried injectables and IUI first? That is what worked for me. I do agree that if time is of utmost importance, IVF is more successful than IUI.


Hi Laila
Yes we discussed doing IUI and injects but because my DH's sperm is fantastic, and on the fertility meds I was ovulating we decided it would be potentially a waste of both time and more money. I mean, it may have worked eventually, but with IVF it's good if you can be younger than 35 because everything is in your favor. I turn 30 at the end of the year and we have always wanted more than 1 child if possible so we really had to get a wiggle on!  
Now we just have to hope it all goes 'to plan', and we know life doesn't work that way! 
Did your IUI work first time?


----------



## JulieG (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, we did IVF 7 years ago and have an awesome 6-year-old son. That was our first time doing it; they transferred 2 low-quality embryos and 1 high-quality embie. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I am back! Just updating- we have had the all clear to start IVF in a couple of days. So scared!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck :smthumbup:


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks! I will post back on here once I have the pregnancy test results in a few weeks. I start my injections tomorrow


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Hi ladies- just a quick update... We are pregnant! Amazingly the 1st round worked. We are only just pregnant but are very excited so far!  YAY!!!


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Kylie84 said:


> Hi ladies- just a quick update... We are pregnant! Amazingly the 1st round worked. We are only just pregnant but are very excited so far!  YAY!!!


wow on the 1st round, that's amazing


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats!! That is fabulous news!


----------

